
NASA Satellites Unlock Secret to Northern India's Vanishing Water (2009) - uber1geek
http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/india_water.html
======
1024core
This isn't news. My parents have a farm in northern Rajasthan. They use only
groundwater for irrigation. Every few years since the early 80s, they've had
to dig deeper and deeper wells because the wells keep running dry.

On the other hand, in Western Rajasthan, due to the canal coming down from
Punjab, the groundwater is only a few feet deep in places; the land has become
waterlogged.

------
RaSoJo
Appears to be a 2009 article. Nonetheless it is a fact that people keep
forgetting about. Our focus continues to be on the monsoon. If none, blame the
gods. If it rains...enjoy. Harvesting, what?

~~~
sergers
yea from august 12 2009.

just saw elsewhere in news on April 3 2016 Uma Bharti/govt decided they will
do something about water issues, only if the monsoon is light...

i dont think they are still understanding the problem ~6 years later.

other sources say israel is going to help india on water management?

and then if you want a more recent article on the matter:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-
india-35888535](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-35888535)

------
pvsukale1
Man this is so depressing. I wonder why Indian media focuses on other useless
issue s when there is a huge crisis along the way...

~~~
uber1geek
They just create crisis and other issues to divert the attention of people.

------
iliketosleep
it's mind-blowing how they can measures such subtle changes in the earth's
gravitational field, AND they're already using this to acquire practical data

------
netforay
Even South Indian agricultural practices are not much different. As of now
there is big water shortage in Hyderabad and I think South India also will
also showup in NASA's next year pictures. Very depressing, and lets hope this
will ring some bells and wake up some people.

------
anupshinde
I don't know why NASA is tracking these levels in India, but this is a huge
wakeup call for the region and will help prevent a potential crisis (including
economic crisis for India). These regions constitute a majority of
agricultural regions in India.

~~~
jakub_h
"I don't know why NASA is tracking these levels in India"

Because's it's basically in their job description?
[https://www.nasa.gov/offices/ogc/about/space_act1.html#POLIC...](https://www.nasa.gov/offices/ogc/about/space_act1.html#POLICY)

"...Objectives of Aeronautical and Space Activities. The aeronautical and
space activities of the United States shall be conducted so as to contribute
materially to one or more of the following objectives:

1) The expansion of human knowledge of the Earth and of phenomena in the
atmosphere and space. ..."

------
nautical
The article is about 7 years old , couldn't find any recent data or study on
the matter ??

~~~
mturmon
More recent work by a portion of that same team, with much more information:
[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=4626](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=4626)

GRACE has opened up this whole area over the last few years. It's very hard to
monitor groundwater, even well data is not that usable for various reasons.

